# 18 hpx



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Post or at least do a search on the MBC Forum. Lots of prop talk on there for that boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Any motor will blow out if trimmed up too much.

Take it back to the marina and have them check it out but my guess is that it is too high and add the trim and the prop can't maintain bite.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Just as a reference we run a 23" or a 25" on the one I fish with a f150. 

Just depends on the top speed needed for the day.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks all. He got a 21 power tech and it is much better.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

PT makes a ton of props, which one worked out so people know in the future.


----------

